# Introduction



## bunnyman666 (Dec 23, 2013)

I stole my daddy's iPad and now I am posting on computer. My name is Trixie. I am well preserved for a ten year old Dutch Dwarf. My favourite things are eating Timmy Hay, oats, and nanners. 

My father is a very, very strange man. He lifts me up in the air and does this awfully strange thing on my belly. He thinks that I enjoy watching hockey with him. He thought he could teach me how to fist pound- why on Earth would I do that?!? He is MY pet human after all!!!!

He also gets religious. Okay, he says a lot of things with the word "God" in there, but the rest is stuff you wouldn't say in church. When he gets like that, I just have this magic trick stare that I give him and he suddenly becomes happy and picks me up.

Humans are so freaking weird, but I enjoy having a pet human.


----------



## Tally943 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hahaha, Welcome Trixie!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Trixie, I am Stache. Welcome! I know what you mean about humans being weird. My mom keeps trying to get me to eat this awful stuff called lettuce...romaine, green leaf...any kind of leaf is ick. She just won't take no for an answer. Geesh. We both do like watching hockey however.


----------



## Tauntz (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi & welcome, Trixie & your human!
We are the bunny girls, Faith & Hope, at least that is what mom calls us when not using our proper names! We share caring for & training our human. She likes to think she is training us with those yummy Craisin or banana treats but we let her think that! lol Most of the time she can be a real pushover when we just act so cute & innocent. But then she also has that stern, stubborn side & we know that''s it, she is not going to budge! 

We love ball games of all kinds! Mom is teaching us bunny soccer & basketball! Yes, pet humans sure are weird! Keep up the good work training your human! It is so important to raise & train them right so they will be good pet humans!


----------



## Missy (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello Trixie! My name is Cadbury because I am the Cadbury bunny. My hoomom calls me rabbit though all the time. I have to agree with you! My hoomans are strange critters too. Dey decorate for this thing they call Christmas. I find the Christmas tree mighty tasty, but they just yell no no no and take me away. They also do not want the presents unwrapped yet under the tree. They have been said things like No, no 5 more days, no, no 3 more days....


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 23, 2013)

Daddy tries to feed my carrots- they are icky; however, I like carrot greens!!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tauntz said:


> Hi & welcome, Trixie & your human!
> We are the bunny girls, Faith & Hope, at least that is what mom calls us when not using our proper names! We share caring for & training our human. She likes to think she is training us with those yummy Craisin or banana treats but we let her think that! lol Most of the time she can be a real pushover when we just act so cute & innocent. But then she also has that stern, stubborn side & we know that''s it, she is not going to budge!
> 
> We love ball games of all kinds! Mom is teaching us bunny soccer & basketball! Yes, pet humans sure are weird! Keep up the good work training your human! It is so important to raise & train them right so they will be good pet humans!



Bunny soccer and basketball? Wow. Daddy only plays kill the doo rag...


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 23, 2013)

Missy said:


> Hello Trixie! My name is Cadbury because I am the Cadbury bunny. My hoomom calls me rabbit though all the time. I have to agree with you! My hoomans are strange critters too. Dey decorate for this thing they call Christmas. I find the Christmas tree mighty tasty, but they just yell no no no and take me away. They also do not want the presents unwrapped yet under the tree. They have been said things like No, no 5 more days, no, no 3 more days....



My parents have a plastic X-mas tree. The only plastic I like is iPad cords.

What are presents?


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 24, 2013)

bunnyman666 said:


> He also gets religious. Okay, he says a lot of things with the word "God" in there, but the rest is stuff you wouldn't say in church.



Hah, our mommy is like that too, especially when she catches us eating the nummy plastic stuff in our condo.


----------



## Missy (Dec 29, 2013)

bunnyman666 said:


> My parents have a plastic X-mas tree. The only plastic I like is iPad cords.
> 
> What are presents?




OOO, Presents are these wonderfulest things for the Small humans and for us "fur babies" as my hoomom calls us. I got craisins, rabbit treats and a rabbit salt wheel for Christmas. All wrapped up in this colorful paper under the treat.


----------

